# Artery Pal V2 by Tony B



## Sir Vape (31/12/18)

The Artery PAL II AIO Kit is made in collaboration with Tony B., crafting a 1000mAh rechargeable battery pod system with 3mL refillable pod cartridge integrating two types of coils - 0.6ohm Mesh Coils and 1.2ohm MTL Coils. Maintaining a minimalistic design with a suite of functionality, the Artery PAL 2 implements a high-quality Aluminum 6063 chassis construction with a removable door to expose the cartridge section. The Artery PAL V2 has a replaceable pod design with a 3mL maximum eJuice capacity, accessed via a clear sliding panel to expose the eLiquid refill chamber. The atomizer chamber houses a replaceable coil design with two types of coils - regular MTL or mesh for phenomenal flavor offerings. With its long-lasting integrated battery and dynamic refillable pod options, the Artery x Tony B. PAL 2 is built to be a phenomenal on-the-go vape system!

The Artery Pal V2 does take standard Aspire BVC Coils and Aspire Spryte Coils as well.




Grab yours here while stocks last!!!

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-artery-pal-2-kit-by-tony-b

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/19)

This reminds me a lot of the billet box
Looks nice
Good price

I wonder how the flavour is on the MTL coil

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (1/1/19)

Silver said:


> This reminds me a lot of the billet box
> Looks nice
> Good price
> 
> I wonder how the flavour is on the MTL coil


It’s very cute this thing. Like a billet box little brother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/1/19)

Can you buy the 0.6ohm mesh coil separately?


----------



## Sir Vape (15/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> Can you buy the 0.6ohm mesh coil separately?



Should be in late next week bud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/1/19)

Sir Vape said:


> Should be in late next week bud.


Cool. Thank you.


----------



## Shakez (15/1/19)

This little device is really awesome. It replaced my breeze 2 and my novo and I am loving it. Flavour on the mesh coil is on point.


----------



## Paul33 (15/1/19)

Shakez said:


> This little device is really awesome. It replaced my breeze 2 and my novo and I am loving it. Flavour on the mesh coil is on point.


That’s what I was hoping to hear. 

Hope the coils last


----------

